# Angabe des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms



## Opa Brass (15 August 2020)

Hallo Leute,


ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich mich zurzeit mit ein paar Fragestellungen bzgl. Kurzschlussstrom bzw. Angaben des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms herumquäle. Auf der Suche zu dem Thema bin ich schlussendlich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und viele meiner Bisherigen Fragen wurden zum Glück schon durch andere Beiträge beantwortet. 


Nun zu meinem Problem:
In meiner Firma bauen wir zureit eine kleine Maschine nach DIN EN 60204-1 und meine Aufgabe ist u.a. die Technische Dokumentation zu erstellen. Nach der 60204-1:2018 ist u.a. die "Angabe des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms" in den technischen Unterlagen vorgeschrieben. Zur Ermittlung dieser Nenngröße ist in der 60204-1 u.a. auf die 61439-1 (Niederspannungs-Schaltgerätekombinationen) genannt, die ich auch vorliegen habe. Und Grundsätzlich habe ich auch verstanden, worum es bei der Angabe des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms geht.  Aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher, wie ich in unserem Fall auf den Wert kommen soll. Wie haben weder eine Referenzkonstruktion, noch können wir es Messtechnisch ermitteln.


Frage 1:
Sehe ich es richtig, dass ich als Angabe des Bemessungskurzschlussstroms einfach das Schaltvermögen der in der Maschine verbauten Sicherung angeben kann? Denn das ist ja die Größe, die für die Auswahl der Vorsicherung berücksichtigt werden muss?


Nun ist unsere Maschine aber so ein Sonderfall: Sie wird mit 24 VDC versorgt und ist als unvollständige Maschine eingestuft. in der Maschine ist eine 5x20mm Gerätesicherung 6,3AT verbaut. Das Schaltvermögen laut Datenblatt: 1500A@150VDC. In der technischen Doku würde ich es aber irritierend finden, wenn als Nennspannung 24 VDC angegeben ist, der Bemessungskurzschlussstrom jedoch @150VDC angegeben werden würde. Ich könnte wetten dass unser Kunde dann u.U. Rückfragen stellt weil er nicht weiß wie viel unsere Maschine im Kurzschlussfall bei 24VDC verträgt. Ich könnte die Frage aber auch nicht beantworten. 


Frage 2: Kann man das im Datenblatt der Sicherung angegebene Schaltvermögen irgendwie auf 24 VDC "herunterrechnen"? Wenn ja, wie ist die Formel`?




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie Licht ins Dunkel bringen 

Danke und Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## winnman (16 August 2020)

Nach dem es um den Strom geht, kannst du die 1500A als maximal möglichen Kurzschlussstrom bei deiner Sicherung Angeben.

Es geht ja hier darum, das der Kurzschlussstrorm deiner Sicherung nicht überschritten werden darf.

Bei 24V wirst du da aber sicher nicht in die Nähe kommen, du wirst eher das Problem haben das der Spannungsabfall auf der Zuleitung zu groß wird (und der daraus resultierende Kurzschlusstrom zu klein) wenn du den Abschaltstrom der Sicherung erreichen willst.

Es sollte also in der BDA auch stehen welchen maximalen Schleifenwiderstand die Zuleitung nicht überschreiten darf.


----------



## Opa Brass (17 August 2020)

OK vielen Dank schonmal. Dann werde ich in der BDA unter etwa folgende Angaben machen:

Gerätesicherung: 6,3A T
Bemessungskurzschlussstrom Icc: 1500A @ 150VDC
Schleifenimpedanz Zuleitung Zs: max. xy Ohm

Wobei ich denke, dass der Systemintegrator die Schleifenimpedanz ja auch anhand des Nennstroms und des Sicherungstyps (träge) in der Lage sein sollte, Zsmax zu bestimmen. Wäre dann aus meiner Sicht nicht zwingend notwendig, schaden kann es aber auch nicht (außer mir passiert ein Fehler bei der Ermittlung von Zs und aufgrund dessen fackelt die Maschine beim Kunden ab  )

Gebt ihr den Schleifenwiderstand in eurer Doku immer vor?

Danke und Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## winnman (17 August 2020)

nicht Zs: max. xy Ohm  sondern Zs: *min*. xy Ohm, du willst ja sicherstellen das deine Sicherung auch in der Vorgegebenen Zeit auslöst.

Könntest eher Probleme in die andere Richtung bekommen: das dir bei zu hoher Schleifenimpedanz die 24V bei irgendwelchen Belastungszuständen deiner Anlag zu weit einbrechen.


----------



## Opa Brass (17 August 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> nicht Zs: max. xy Ohm  sondern Zs: *min*. xy Ohm, du willst ja sicherstellen das deine Sicherung auch in der Vorgegebenen Zeit auslöst.
> 
> Könntest eher Probleme in die andere Richtung bekommen: das dir bei zu hoher Schleifenimpedanz die 24V bei irgendwelchen Belastungszuständen deiner Anlag zu weit einbrechen.



Mach ich grad nen Denkfehler? Die Impedanz muss doch so gering wie möglich sein, damit die Sicherung noch sicher auslöst. Daher macht es doch Sinn den max. Wert anzugeben, bei dem die Sicherung noch zuverlässigt auslöst. Den Min-Wert anzugeben macht mMn. keinen Sinn, da dieser ja idealerweise bei 0 Ohm liegt. Aber die werden in der realen Welt wohl niemals erreicht.

Oder meinst du den Min-Wert, der nicht unterschritten werden darf, damit der Kurzschlussstrom nicht größer als das Schaltvermögen der Sicherung werden kann?


----------



## winnman (18 August 2020)

Du hast natürlich Recht, max Wert ist richtig. War da wohl etwas durcheinander.


----------

